# Looking for the Windows 10 ISO, "No Bloatware Edition"?



## deSSy2724 (Dec 17, 2020)

Does anyone of you know/remember how the custom Win 10 edition is called, I remember it having its own page, something like "Windows 10 Ane......." (dont remember how it was called), they had a Telegram group where you could get the ISO. Basically, they removed all bloatware and "spying" things from the legit Win10 version...... no other "tweaks".


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 17, 2020)

I don't know about any pre-patched ISO files, but on an existing installation, you can use this script to debloat your system and this registry tweak to stop telemetry.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that Windows 10 ISOs, outside of a link to the official Media Creation Tool download from Microsoft, probably shouldn't be shared here. Hard to verify whether they've got any kind of activation crack applied to them or not.

The subject in general, plus the links smileyhead put above, all fine though, carry on.


----------



## Joom (Dec 19, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that Windows 10 ISOs, outside of a link to the official Media Creation Tool download from Microsoft, probably shouldn't be shared here. Hard to verify whether they've got any kind of activation crack applied to them or not.
> 
> The subject in general, plus the links smileyhead put above, all fine though, carry on.


They could potentially have something nefarious included as well. I remember this was a common problem with the custom versions of Vista and XP back in the day, so I've never trusted them.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2020)

Joom said:


> They could potentially have something nefarious included as well. I remember this was a common problem with the custom versions of Vista and XP back in the day, so I've never trusted them.


This is why I only use ISOs from {Generation²}, as they only apply updates and optional activation. (Their images have both standard and pre-activated versions inside, and the user chooses which they'd like to use. But since they carry activation I can't post them here. Never had any issues with their ISOs though, they're a well-respected Windows ISO group.


----------



## emanubit (Dec 22, 2020)

deSSy2724 said:


> Does anyone of you know/remember how the custom Win 10 edition is called, I remember it having its own page, something like "Windows 10 Ane......." (dont remember how it was called), they had a Telegram group where you could get the ISO. Basically, they removed all bloatware and "spying" things from the legit Win10 version...... no other "tweaks".


You are looking for Windows Ameliorated.
Just a thing, tho. I have used this for a while and wouldn't recommend it. Too much driver errors and crashes.
You are better off disabling telemetry and other stuff on the regular Windows 10.


----------



## Joom (Dec 22, 2020)

Jayro said:


> This is why I only use ISOs from {Generation²}, as they only apply updates and optional activation. (Their images have both standard and pre-activated versions inside, and the user chooses which they'd like to use. But since they carry activation I can't post them here. Never had any issues with their ISOs though, they're a well-respected Windows ISO group.


Gen² is one guy I believe. I've read his replies to commenters asking for requests and how he's just one person and doesn't really do requests because he has his hands full with what he already releases. I've used his releases for a while as well, but he's been around for years and is quite reputable. I'm mostly referring to the "Vista Black Edition" types and whatnot. Y'know, those that come with a ton of custom themes, pre-installed cracked bloatware like Tune-up Utilities, and other shiny, useless stuff to snare those won over by aesthetics and tech talk they don't understand.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Dec 22, 2020)

emanubit said:


> You are looking for Windows Ameliorated.
> Just a thing, tho. I have used this for a while and wouldn't recommend it. Too much driver errors and crashes.
> You are better off disabling telemetry and other stuff on the regular Windows 10.


ah snap, thank you, thats it. I knew there must be someone who reads my mind.

Sure, I could do it on my own but what if I forget to "remove/block" something  and btw, its not for my main PC  so it doesnt needs to be full feautured (thats for my "main PC").

Are there any alternative for Ameliorated (reputable)?

BTW GEN2 never dissapointed me....


----------



## Jayro (Dec 22, 2020)

I've only found two Windows 10 Slim ISOs, and they're quite old now. One doesn't even have Windows Update, so it can't be updated easily either. Probably good for a workstation though.


----------



## Hexalform (Dec 22, 2020)

You can use HeiDocs Windows and Office ISO Download Tool to grab a clean/stock Windows 10 iso from Microsoft's official servers and use Optimize Offline to debloat/optimize it:

https://github.com/DrEmpiricism/Optimize-Offline

There is a guide on the mydigitlife forum (with the same name, not sure how GBAtemp is about linking to other forums so just google it) on how to use Optimize-Offline step by step (it looks more intimidating than it is)


----------



## Jayro (Dec 22, 2020)

Hexalform said:


> You can use HeiDocs Windows and Office ISO Download Tool to grab a clean/stock Windows 10 iso from Microsoft's official servers and use Optimize Offline to debloat/optimize it:
> 
> https://github.com/DrEmpiricism/Optimize-Offline
> 
> There is a guide on the mydigitlife forum (with the same name) on how to use Optimize-Offline step by step (it looks more intimidating than it is)


NTLite is amazing at debloating Windows 10.


----------



## Hexalform (Dec 22, 2020)

I completely forgot that existed, may give it a go whenever I do my next fresh install


----------



## master801 (Dec 24, 2020)

I have the ISO of the last public version they put out.

Pro x64 Jan 2019


----------



## notimp (Dec 24, 2020)

Issue with Windows Ameliorated for gaming is, that afair it doesnt even support DirectX 12, because that has an online component to the driver install that requires Windows update.

Just fyi, and hearsay information, not from personal experience.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 24, 2020)

Stripping Windows Update out of a gaming build of Windows 10 is just a dumb idea. Many games require an up-to-date build of Windows for stability and security. Not to mention DirectX updates, .NET Framework updates, and so-on. Of all the components that could be stripped out, that's not one I would mess with!


----------



## ridsama9000 (Dec 24, 2020)

Like others have said, it's probably risky to use custom ISOs for installing Windows 10 now. Microsoft has made their Media Creation Tool pretty good now. If you want to debloat afterwards, it's pretty easy to do. There are scripts out there that allows you to just run.


----------



## notimp (Dec 26, 2020)

ridsama9000 said:


> Like others have said, it's probably risky to use custom ISOs for installing Windows 10 now. Microsoft has made their Media Creation Tool pretty good now. If you want to debloat afterwards, it's pretty easy to do. There are scripts out there that allows you to just run.


Ehm, Windows 10 still is free, because Microsoft is harvesting your data.

Its probably risky is a probably a wrong assessment. Trying to strip their access onto your system out of the OS, is at least a worthwhile endeavour. Just know what you are getting.


----------



## pietempgba (Jan 1, 2021)

you can make your own diy with dism, you can remove alot of features from the official windows 10 iso. I removed all versions but home basic, and removed junk I didn't need, all the ads, telemetry, etc have to be removed manually once you're done installing windows


----------

